# Airfix Model Kits



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello there all,

is there anyone out there who can help me. I'd like to get hold of an Airfix model kit or similar plus associated, paints, adhesives, modelling tools etc. Does anyone know anywhere in this part of the world that sells them?

I know I could probably get the kits off the internet, but am a bit more wary about buying glues/paints online.

Hope someone out there can help me

Cheers

Rob


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Robajob said:


> Hello there all,
> 
> is there anyone out there who can help me. I'd like to get hold of an Airfix model kit or similar plus associated, paints, adhesives, modelling tools etc. Does anyone know anywhere in this part of the world that sells them?
> 
> ...


Hobby World in the Sanaa Building in Karama stocks them.

teuchter


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check them out at the weekend.


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Update: Nipped down to Hobby World, unfortunately they only sell the radio controlled model kits, not the static scale model kits I was looking for.

Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Robajob said:


> Update: Nipped down to Hobby World, unfortunately they only sell the radio controlled model kits, not the static scale model kits I was looking for.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though.


Sorry to hear that. You might want to try contacting these people: Stockists & Distributors of Airfix Plastic Models & Accessories

teuchter


----------



## Botanica (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

Try Quick Dubai online gift site they stock a number of Airfix - Model Kits on their website.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Botanica said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try Quick Dubai online gift site they stock a number of Airfix - Model Kits on their website.


Toys R Us might be worth a punt.

(I loved those things as a kid )


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Botanica said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try Quick Dubai online gift site they stock a number of Airfix - Model Kits on their website.


Thats perfect! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> Toys R Us might be worth a punt.
> 
> (I loved those things as a kid )


Been there, but unfortunately they don't appear to stock them. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Sorry to hear that. You might want to try contacting these people: Stockists & Distributors of Airfix Plastic Models & Accessories
> 
> teuchter


i have just been transported back in time to the mid 70's. I want them all, i know how im going to be spending the summer in Dubai building Spitfires and Messherschmits and running round the house whilst making machine gun noises.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

just realised that was my 300th post, i wanted for it to be something profane or insightful, instead ive just annouced that i will be playing with toy aircraft like a 10yr old.


----------

